# Cabinet Saw and separate outfeed table on uneven garage floor



## Rentvent (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm working in a 2-car garage and trying to keep one side available for a car and the other side for working woodshop. With the limited space, everything is on wheels. I normally park the car outside, but want to be able to bring the car into the garage with only 5-10 minutes reconfiguration. I probably wouldn't be doing woodwork with the car in the garage, but I want to keep one bay mostly open anyways.

I've had this table in my garage and I usually keep in in the same place. It has small wheels on all four sides and I use the trailer jack to lift it when I need to move it or put it back. I made some blocks to put under two of legs to make the top level.









Once I slide the homemade blocks in place, I can stow the jack and the table is reasonably level:









This table serves as an outfeed for the table saw. My previous tablesaw was contractor saw on a stand that I shimmed the legs so that it was level with the outfeed table.









I could take this configuration apart and put it back together really quickly.

I just bought a new cabinet saw and don't have the wooden platform anymore. The new saw is a cabinet saw with SS with PCS wheels. It will be used almost 100% in a stationary position, but I want the ability to move it if necessary. I don't mind painting markers on the floor to show where the table and saw should be placed.










What is the best method to make the table saw level like the outfeed table? Can I make some sort of throne out of plywood that I could roll the table saw onto? Can I just shim the base of the cabinet saw?


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

You are going about it backwards. Leave the saw as is and adjust the height of the outfeed table to match the saw, not the other way around. To adjust the height, drill the bottom of the legs for a 1/2" TEE nut and thread a 1/2" carriage bolt for leveling. The carriage bolt has a square under the head that you can put a wrench on to raise or lower the bench. You can also place a 1/2" hex nut between the TEE nut and the bolt to lock the bolt in place once level has been achieved.


----------



## CharleyL (Mar 10, 2009)

I use these for feet on my tables.








A search for "LEG3" on the website will take you direct to it.

Its available from www.pbresource.com , the source listed in the picture for $0.90 each plus shipping. They are feet for pinball machines, but they work very well on workbenches and shop tool cabinets and are very reasonably priced. The bottom is a nice large flat surface to distribute the weight and avoid catching on rough floor spots too. If adding them to metal machine legs, just add washers and a second nut. My scroll saw stands have them. For a wooden leg, drilling a clearance hole in the end of the leg for the bolt and adding a T nut to the hole for the foot to screw into works very well. My table saw out feed table has them.

Charley


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

> I use these for feet on my tables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 I used those on my workbench that is my outfeed table for the TS. Killin 2 birds so to speak.


----------

